# Weird stuff in the water



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, has anyone had this happen before? I put my betta in his water into another container. I wiped out the sides of his bowl with a paper towel and rinsed it multiple times in chlorinated water. I added water, then added the dechlorinator, as well as about 4 drops of pimafix because his scales have been turing gray again. Everything seemed fine. I let the water sit about 15 minutes, giving it a stir or 2 to mix up the dechlorinator, then let it sit to stop the current.

I added my betta.

About 5 minutes later (mind you with no plants in the bowl) I noticed all this stringy white stuff hanging in the water. It looks like bacterial bloom, but it can't be since I just wiped down the entire bowl and rinsed it multiple times. I didn't add any of the water the betta was in prior to the water change, and I tested it to make sure it was about the same as the water he had been in. Everything "seemed" fine. But now there's this thin stringy mess all over in the water. I'm wondering if it has something to do with him being listless and fighting an apparent infection over the past few weeks.

He dosen't notice the white stuff, and swims through it. Should I do another water change and risk freaking him out completely, or should I just let it settle and clean it again 3 days from now?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Any ideas at all?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Lol wierd. Sorry no help, but I would get this like coating on the top of my water after I changed it...wierd.


----------

